# You Know You Have Too Much Bike Stuff When...



## fordmike65 (May 30, 2016)

...you can throw a bike together in less than 30min. I've had the idea for this style build in my head for some time, just never got around to it. Now that I have a million other things that need to get done, I decide to mock it up. I still need to get a longer seatpost and service the hubs, but thinking this might make a good workplace lunch-runner.


----------



## Jarod24 (May 30, 2016)

fordmike65 said:


> ...you can throw a bike together in less than 30min. I've had the idea for this style build in my head for some time, just never got around to it. Now that I have a million other things that need to get done, I decide to mock it up. I still need to get a longer seatpost and service the hubs, but thinking this might make a good workplace lunch-runner.
> 
> View attachment 322726 View attachment 322727 View attachment 322728 View attachment 322729




That's a Colson right? Is that original paint? How many of these Colson straight bars do you have bro?


----------



## Rust_Trader (May 30, 2016)

Have you ever notice how this bike looks so much like a Schwinn?


----------



## fordmike65 (May 30, 2016)

It's been repainted and a regular size frame. That's why I didn't mind doing this with it. I have a tall Imperial frame that I've transferred all the parts to including the wheels, tank, Imperial stem,aluminum fenders and tube/slat carrier.


----------



## onecatahula (May 31, 2016)

Brooks B90 . . like riding on a cloud !
Love that build Mike !!!

My favorite Colson errand/post office bike is built the same; without regard to "correct" components. Big Brooks (B33), tall kickback post, crusty ND 2 speed, 30" Torringtons, big Wald basket w lots of bungee cords, and it's LWB. Just built to get the job done . . .


----------



## mike j (May 31, 2016)

A couple of sharp old school beaters. Ahhh... to have so many Colson's lying around, that you can just slap one together & go.


----------



## fordmike65 (May 31, 2016)

Greens07 said:


> Have you ever notice how this bike looks so much like a Schwinn?



Nope.

Sent from my LGLS992 using Tapatalk


----------



## Schwinn499 (May 31, 2016)

fordmike65 said:


> Nope.
> 
> Sent from my LGLS992 using Tapatalk




Denial, its not just a river in Africa...


----------



## bikewhorder (May 31, 2016)

You should try to find some  '37 Colson peaked 26" fenders for it.


----------



## bulldog1935 (May 31, 2016)

you don't have too much until you buy a part and then realize you already had one


----------



## fordmike65 (May 31, 2016)

bulldog1935 said:


> you don't have to much until you buy a part and then realize you already had one



Been there


----------



## fordmike65 (May 31, 2016)

bikewhorder said:


> You should try to find some  '37 Colson peaked 26" fenders for it.


----------



## fordmike65 (May 31, 2016)

Schwinn499 said:


> Denial, its not just a river in Africa...



 Both you and Dave are gettin' broomsticks in your spokes


----------



## Freqman1 (May 31, 2016)

bulldog1935 said:


> you don't have too much until you buy a part and then realize you already had one




I did this with three rib Deltas thinking I always needed one more for a pair and wound up with five! V/r Shawn


----------



## Joe Buffardi (May 31, 2016)

You know you have too many bikes when you start giving them away for free.


----------



## CrazyDave (May 31, 2016)

Oh god, is this what I have to look forward going down this path?!  I guess I've been in worse situations...


----------



## Sped Man (Jun 1, 2016)

*You Know When You Have Too Much Bike Stuff When... you can't find your bedroom any longer. *


----------



## 2jakes (Jun 1, 2016)

Sped Man said:


> *You Know When You Have Too Much Bike Stuff When... you can't find your bedroom any longer. *




*Also when you caution people to be careful not to fall over the bike stuff 
as they enter the front door of your house.

When the house smells of bicycles & you feel it’s the best aroma in
the world besides your favorite junk foods.

When you go to one room choke-full of bike stuff looking for a specific 
bike part & you discover other neat bike stuff you forgot you had
& feel good about it.

At night, you think about the bikes in the shed that might need air & 
you wonder of better ways to keep the tires from getting flat spots.

You take pride in showing off your bikes on the C.A.B.E.

Never gets old when you ride your bike & folks admire what
you have.*

*You get emotional if someone touches your bikes without 
your permission.

You tell yourself this is the last one you will ever want...
but that notion flies out the window when you spot that
one bike you know you just got to have & you tell 
yourself...this is definitely the last one.

That notion lasts until you spot another beauty.*

*You have favorites that you take extra care & sometimes talk to them.

When you can relate with your bikes better than with some humans.*


----------



## Sped Man (Jun 1, 2016)

*You Know When You Have Too Much Bike Stuff When..Bike stores are calling you up for parts.*


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 1, 2016)

...when Chuck Norris comes to you for bike stuff! V/r Shawn


----------



## Sped Man (Jun 1, 2016)

I am definitely guilty of this one 2Jakes: *You tell yourself this is the last one you will ever want...but that notion flies out the window when you spot that
one bike you know you just got to have & you tell 
yourself...this is definitely the last one. *
The worst part is trying to figure out how I am going to sneak this bike past the warden. Not to mention the fact I would have to figure out where in the world _I am going to put it. I am currently out of space. _


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 1, 2016)

I never tell myself that because I know better. I definitely understand the space issue though! Not going to mention any names but I went to a CABE members house one time and he had dug out from underneath the house to make more room for bike stuff! V/r Shawn


----------



## bairdco (Jun 1, 2016)

When you buy a bike you don't need, or really want, just because it was a good deal. 

Or you buy a whole bike because it was a good deal, but you just want the rear hub, but then you don't have an immediate use for the hub, so the whole bike sits around taking up space, 'cause a whole bike is not a very efficient storage container for a rear hub.

And yeah, I second the "watch out for my bikes" when you walk into the house. 

I live in a very small back house, and there's always 3-4 complete bikes in the living room that are my alternating daily riders, plus whatever frames and/or parts I've painted and don't want getting scratched up in the garage. 

And then she (whichever "she" that may be at any given time) says "why don't you keep your bikes in the garage?" 

'Cause there's already 15 damn bikes crammed in there. Duh.


----------



## Dan the bike man (Jun 1, 2016)

*
"When you can relate with your bikes better than with some humans."*
 VERY true. All of what Jake said is true, but especially this!!!


----------



## 2jakes (Jun 1, 2016)

Sped Man said:


> I am definitely guilty of this one 2Jakes: *You tell yourself this is the last one you will ever want...but that notion flies out the window when you spot that
> one bike you know you just got to have & you tell
> yourself...this is definitely the last one. *
> The worst part is trying to figure out how I am going to sneak this bike past the warden.
> ...




*The first part shouldn’t be too difficult. Take some bikes on your vehicle with the excuse
that they need to be fixed, sold or whatever. 
Leave room for the new acquisition. Blend it in when you come back. The warden will
never know. The trick is to have enough stock for this to really work. 

The stumbling over the bikes & trying to squeeze them in your limited space is really
not that bad if you think about it.
Be grateful !
Think of all the starving bikes in other parts of the world that need a home! *


----------



## scrubbinrims (Jun 1, 2016)

When you are looking to buy a building or rent a space to house them.
If you have them at your place and you can still reach food and water and get in and out, you're good.
Chris


----------



## Dan the bike man (Jun 1, 2016)

I'm blessed with lots of space to stash bikes and parts, etc. No wife to tell me not too. Even with tons of bikes and pedal cars, it still looks neat and organized due to the fact they are spread out. This is why I've never too sure just how many bikes I have. But I'd know if one was missing!


----------



## tikicruiser (Jun 1, 2016)

Schwinn499 said:


> Denial, its not just a river in Africa...



Hey that look's just like Robert Riley!


----------



## hellshotrods (Jun 1, 2016)

fordmike65 said:


> Both you and Dave are gettin' broomsticks in your spokes




Just don't use the one you sit on every night :eek:


----------



## fordmike65 (Jun 1, 2016)

hellshotrods said:


> Just don't use the one you sit on every night :eek:



I ain't using it again after what you've done with it[emoji30] 

Sent from my LGLS992 using Tapatalk


----------



## TheDXjedi (Jun 2, 2016)

That bike looks a lil small for a man of your stature[emoji41]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fordmike65 (Jun 3, 2016)

sickdogsDX said:


> That bike looks a lil small for a man of your stature[emoji41]
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




This is a standard 18.5" frame, but I think I'll be ok with a taller seatpost. If it isn't comfortable, back into the parts pile she goes


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Jun 3, 2016)

fordmike65 said:


> I think I'll be ok. This is a standard 18.5" frame, but I think I'll be ok with a taller seatpost. If it isn't comfortable, back into the parts pile she goes



Digging the avatar 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Sped Man (Jun 3, 2016)

*You Know When You Have Too Much Bike Stuff When...you can't see your wife yelling at you. *


----------



## Sped Man (Jun 3, 2016)

*You Know When You Have Too Much Bike Stuff When...you have more storage containers on your property than the local shipping yard. *


----------



## slick (Jun 4, 2016)

......when you have to wake up early on a Saturday to spend all day to move 55 bikes to get to the one you wanna ride on Sunday. 

Sure you can ride any of the others, but oh no. You gotta ride THAT ONE. 
Do i win?


----------



## bairdco (Jun 4, 2016)

You know you have too much bike stuff when you have to justify having too much bike stuff.


----------



## Badge Man (Jun 4, 2016)

You can never have too much bike stuff!


----------



## Sped Man (Jun 5, 2016)

*You Know When You Have Too Much Bike Stuff When...most of your furniture is in U-store it. *


----------



## CrazyDave (Jun 5, 2016)

when someone asks how many bikes you have and your response makes them laugh and ask stupid questions.


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Sep 26, 2016)

*.....when you buy a frame on ebay & make the build happen with spare parts that week.... My rider built for the New Belgium Brewery Tour de Fat San Diego 2016 last weekend & it will be my rider this Sunday @ the Cyclone Coaster Sunday ride too ...Ride Vintage - Fran*k


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Sep 26, 2016)

*The ebay frame ......*


----------



## bikewhorder (Sep 26, 2016)

I clearly need to get more bike parts.


----------



## bricycle (Sep 26, 2016)

you seem to have just about anything you need just laying around "somewhere".....


----------



## cyclingday (Sep 26, 2016)

And that is exactly why you buy it when you see it.
If you wait until you need it, you'll never find it.
Having parts in stock is bliss.


----------



## Rust_Trader (Sep 26, 2016)

cyclonecoaster.com said:


> *.....when you buy a frame on ebay & make the build happen with spare parts that week.... My rider built for the New Belgium Brewery Tour de Fat San Diego 2016 last weekend & it will be my rider this Sunday @ the Cyclone Coaster Sunday ride too ...Ride Vintage - Fran*k
> View attachment 363836






Cool bike, what's that sprocket between the chain for?


----------



## bricycle (Sep 26, 2016)

Rust_Trader said:


> Cool bike, what's that sprocket between the chain for?



I think it's a chain tensioner...


----------



## RUDY CONTRATTI (Sep 26, 2016)

*when you have to send a bike to where you work.Then tell you employer its part of my job.Oh ,,the boxes are Playground Equipment.Then explain to her, at Town Hall ,Its a bike!And Thank goodness she knows my problem,She knows me ,And loves the fact that I collect bikes.And she knows my wife also.So I guess  when you have to much bike stuff, is when you have to know when your bank statement comes in the mail!Now all I gotta do is Wait for the 1936 Columbia to show up at work,then let it sit for a month or two ,then slide it into the other bikes in (our) fleet and call it a day .AT THE SAME TIME SHE HAS MORE STREET WISE THEN I DO ,AND IM THE NEW YORKER!! I think its best to place it in the far corner,Of our shop,and say that bike has been their a long time !And when its all said and done, Ill tell her the fact to the matter!And I will hear it like it was yesterday!So,, just then ,ya all thought your problems had problems.Well thats mine ! And keep that between us, now hear!!*


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Sep 26, 2016)

Rust_Trader said:


> Cool bike, what's that sprocket between the chain for?




*Santi ... I have been doing this for years .. it's a chain tensioner ... people always trip out on it .. I wanted the red line on the New Belgium Brewery tires to be centered so I dug out this 38 tooth NOS Sugino BMX chainring to make that happen .. old trick .. try it on one of your rides  *



bricycle said:


> you seem to have just about anything you need just laying around "somewhere".....






cyclingday said:


> And that is exactly why you buy it when you see it.
> If you wait until you need it, you'll never find it.
> Having parts in stock is bliss.




*As Marty stated .. You buy things when you see them ... I have been buying the rest of this bicycle for many years .. I just didn't know it until I found the frame .. The Fork WAS a chrome ladies fork that I got from Rust Junkie here on the Cabe that I fauxed to match - funky frame dart graphics & all .. the fenders were in a swapmeet a few weeks ago & a friend called & asked if it would be something I might want .. well I just bought the frame & the tips on the fenders were orange & I rubbed the yellow on top of the rusty Ivory with a plastic grocery bag & rubber gloves - a heat gun & some baby powder to dry up any excess moisture .. 

I love it when a plan comes together ... it was years in the making - I find goodies here & there - keep them around until the project finds them - then match the items to the project ... hope I can inspire others to keep a lost cause to be a cause & to build it up one more time to ride it once again .. I am not the shiny restored bicycle type .. shiny bicycles look to new to me ... I'd rather patina match all day any day .. Ride Vintage .. Frank *


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Sep 26, 2016)

*I went to the Long Beach Vets Stadium swap Sunday on this & added the raccoon tail to it .. Now I need to pass by Joe B's place to pick up the new Hula girl accessory for the bars .... As they say - " it's all in the details" - Ride Vintage - Frank*


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Sep 26, 2016)




----------



## Shawn Michael (Sep 26, 2016)

cyclonecoaster.com said:


> *.....when you buy a frame on ebay & make the build happen with spare parts that week.... My rider built for the New Belgium Brewery Tour de Fat San Diego 2016 last weekend & it will be my rider this Sunday @ the Cyclone Coaster Sunday ride too ...Ride Vintage - Fran*k
> View attachment 363836



Those are some cool bars.


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Sep 27, 2016)

Thanks ...My favorite factory bars out there


----------



## scrubbinrims (Sep 27, 2016)

Buy 'em when you see 'em, so true and I don't think its indicative of knowing you have too much, but foresight.
Nice Shelby Frank!
I have a Shelby I put together myself (although not as from scratch)...and it goes a little something like this...


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Sep 27, 2016)

scrubbinrims said:


> Buy 'em when you see 'em, so true and I don't think its indicative of knowing you have too much, but foresight.
> Nice Shelby Frank!
> I have a Shelby I put together myself (although not as from scratch)...and it goes a little something like this...




*Thanks Chris .. right back at you with the good looking Shelby ... Actually the guy that bought the gray & blue Shelby from you had this frame that I built up in another auction .. just thought it had a good look for a future project .. well future back burner project went microwave speed in a minute when a friend found the orange tipped fenderset before I had the frame in my possession .. parts are parts ... Frank*


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Sep 27, 2016)

*Here's a close up of the chainring with New Belgium Brewery tulip beer glasses in it that I pulled off one of there limited edition Fat Tire bikes & then I fauxed in the area around the beer glasses to match the paint scheme .... after all I was building it up to ride @ the New Belgium Brewery Tour de Fat event ... & I was going to break it back a little initially to make it more of a original patina bike after the event ... so put on a Shelby chainring & standard chain not the oil slick finish one that I have on it currently - a regular set of John U S Royal blackwall tires & some patina chrome drop centers ... but I am kind of digging on the look so I will keep it as is for now  *


----------



## Robertriley (Sep 27, 2016)

cyclonecoaster.com said:


> *.....when you buy a frame on ebay & make the build happen with spare parts that week.... My rider built for the New Belgium Brewery Tour de Fat San Diego 2016 last weekend & it will be my rider this Sunday @ the Cyclone Coaster Sunday ride too ...Ride Vintage - Fran*k
> View attachment 363836



Frank, That looks great!


----------



## Saving Tempest (Sep 27, 2016)

You can find everything...just not what you need.


----------



## squirreldh (Sep 28, 2016)

I do like the New Belgium ring on there! I usually volunteer here in denver for the tour de fat when it rolls through town, this year was no exception! Such a fun time!

Sent from my SPH-M830 using Tapatalk


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Sep 28, 2016)

squirreldh said:


> I do like the New Belgium ring on there! I usually volunteer here in denver for the tour de fat when it rolls through town, this year was no exception! Such a fun time!



*
Yeah I have been making it out to the Tour de Fat for the last 8-9 years in San Diego -- One year I hit the 3 Tour de Fats here in California 3 weekends in a row when they went to San Francisco - Los Angeles & San Diego ... I won the Slow Ride event & belt @ the 2010 Los Angeles stop ... Always a good time with fun for everyone that likes bicycles & beers .. even if you don't drink beer it's more than a beer garden - A great crowd that enjoys all the shows & events in & around the event that starts with a Bicycle Parade ...ALL the proceeds go to the bicycle community in each city  they are in ,,, AWESOME ... I've tried to get New Belgium Brewery & the city of Long Beach to talk to one another since it is a bicycle related event - but nothing has happened yet .. I gave up last year .. maybe I'll try once more since Long Beach is trying to up their bicycle program in the city .. All I know is that I always have a good time with everyone I meet up with & the whole event .. Ride Vintage .. Frank *


----------



## Velocipedist Co. (Sep 29, 2016)

... you've collected parts for bikes you do not own..     yet.


----------



## Balloonatic (Sep 30, 2016)

um.... when you can't see the ceiling anymore?


----------



## Balloonatic (Oct 1, 2016)

.... or when there is no more room behind the stairs.


----------



## Balloonatic (Oct 1, 2016)

Or when you can't open the back door...


----------



## Balloonatic (Oct 1, 2016)

or when you cannot find the door to get back in the house...


----------



## Balloonatic (Oct 1, 2016)

or when you can't see the ceiling in the other six buildings you have filled with bicycles, and you have so many f-ing bicycles you don't even know you have a mega-rare TOC bicycle built by a locomotive company with piston rod action to power it, likely the only one in existence.. *THAT'S* when you know you have too much bike stuff.... does that answer your f-ing question??!


----------



## Balloonatic (Oct 1, 2016)

I'll bet bikewhorder feels like a bit of a fraud just now...


----------



## bikewhorder (Oct 1, 2016)

Balloonatic said:


> I'll bet bikewhorder feels like a bit of a fraud just now...



It's true. I'm living a lie. I feel so ashamed.


----------



## cyclingday (Oct 1, 2016)

Bobs son Alex just completed the Motorcycle Cannonball Race of the Century, on one of his old single cylinder Indians.
He did really well on a bike that most thought couldn't make it out of New Jersey.
I'm sure, Bob is smiling down from that great big junk yard in the sky.


----------



## Balloonatic (Oct 1, 2016)

Great photo! I didn't know Alex did that run... 

Bob was something... I miss him terribly. This is just one of the many bikes just laying around the yard...  he also had literature beyond imagination... here he was showing me some of his favorite TOC catalogs.


----------



## sarmis (Oct 1, 2016)

cyclonecoaster.com said:


> *.....when you buy a frame on ebay & make the build happen with spare parts that week.... My rider built for the New Belgium Brewery Tour de Fat San Diego 2016 last weekend & it will be my rider this Sunday @ the Cyclone Coaster Sunday ride too ...Ride Vintage - Fran*k
> View attachment 363836




Show off !

Frank can you walk through your pad without
falling into a bike ?

My stash of parts are buried under even more parts. I have a collection of badges that I can't find and a collection I know where it is.  
A friend asked if I had a extra 40' Schwinn fender, I said let me check and flaked in trying to start digging thru my pile.  

My goal is to build everything i have and then figure out what to restore and sell the rest !!!


----------



## Balloonatic (Oct 1, 2016)

Sorry, I should have introduced the CABE folks to the collection of Bob Trapanier. Sadly, he's gone now leaving behind a few children, Alex being one of them who participated in the Motorcycle Cannoball Race of the Century for antique motorcycles;. Bob was a force of nature... he had a _massive_ collection (an understatement really) of TOC cars, bicycles and motorcycles, and as evidenced in the photos a lot of other really cool items as well. He was always gracious and willing to show off his collection and give information for interested folks. He also rented a great deal of his killer bikes and items to Hollywood for films and television.

He was well known in southern California, and is sorely missed in the vintage community. He also ran the radiator shop his dad started well over 80 years ago called Harry & Sons Radiator, and showed me the spot in the corner where his bassinet was as a tiny baby... he literally grew up in that shop. He told me lots of great stories; like the one where his dad would sell rides in his bi-plane by the minute, but he set the clock to run fast!

I did a story and photo essay on him for a local magazine about 4 years before his passing. We knew quite a few people in common, but hadn't met until that time; he was incredibly gracious with me.. open and friendly in that old school way. Sadly, we're losing guys like this at an alarming rate, but he is definitely one to be remembered and celebrated. 

Here's to you Bob!


----------



## Velocipedist Co. (Oct 1, 2016)

... when you find yourself responding to a forum thread titled "you know you have too much bike stuff when..."


----------



## 2jakes (Oct 1, 2016)

I’m also guilty of buying bike parts to bicycles I don’t have.
About a year ago I found these two frames at an old building that at one time was a bike shop.
Finding the front fork at another location later made it possible to perhaps I could put something
together that looked like a bike.

It’s not perfect or correct by any means.

But I’m having a great time working on it.
I have an old Pinkerton decal. So I will call this bike, the “*Pinkerton Special”*




Btw: Most parts on this bike are not bolted down.
Braces/pedals and other items have not been added yet.
At this point, I’m checking which parts will fit & which I need to fabricate or search for.


----------



## 2jakes (Oct 3, 2016)

*This morning I thought, wow,
the C.A.B.E. is really getting into this like and dislike thing.


*

*But realized I was not fully awake when I first read it.*

*Thanks! *


----------



## Velocipedist Co. (Oct 3, 2016)

...you can only produce an estimated figure when asked how many bikes you own


----------



## 2jakes (Oct 3, 2016)

You watch Back to the Future & also part two because there are bicycles shown.
But get ticked off why it had to be a Schwinn and not a rare one like a Bluebird
 for example and wonder why there weren’t more scenes with bicycles.

Also you wonder why Doc Brown is riding this bike in part two:



When there was a Huffy Radio bike inside Biff’s garage
when he first arrived there.
You have to really look hard because it’s not too clear
to spot the Huffy bike inside the garage.

Btw: I own several Schwinn Phantoms.


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Oct 3, 2016)

Velocipedist Co. said:


> ... you've collected parts for bikes you do not own.. yet.




*No ... I collect parts for bicycles I have 

I'll pick up key items when I run across them & if the price is fair .. you might run across bicycles that have incorrect parts ( that happens ) & you decide to pick it up because it has what you need on it  ... I am sure I'm not alone when I upgrade lesser parts for better ones that match the bicycle condition better ... by doing that I may have a extra part or two .. could be a tank - a fender in a odd color - a rear rack - bars - seats - rims - Whatever brand bike you end up collecting - you learn quickly what parts are impossible to find - so in turn you buy them when you see them - The tank on this bike was on another Shelby I had many years ago - Well I purchased most of the painted parts on ebay - but the tank sold before I could do all the buy-it-nows for the rest of it - well 4 years later the tank I didn't win was on a pieced together project that was for sale here on the Cabe - so I got the whole bike & reunited the tank to the original frame & put this tank on the shelf again knowing someday I would run across another project missing that tank ... well good thing I did - because here it is ... 

I just pick up what catches my eye & I am sure that I'm not the only one that has shifted directions in the hobby .. you pick some project up & the next thing you know it changes your outlook on what you have been into .. so you send the other bikes down the road & start a new chapter in your vision .. 

That's what I like about the bicycle hobby & what keeps me going - you never know what the next inspiration will be .. Ride Vintage - Frank *


----------



## Balloonatic (Oct 4, 2016)

*You Know You Have Too Much Bike Stuff When...*

You're reading this forum....


----------



## TR6SC (Oct 14, 2016)

Hi, my name is J, and I'm a Balloonaholic!


----------



## bikewhorder (Oct 14, 2016)

Velocipedist Co. said:


> ...you can only produce an estimated figure when asked how many bikes you own



I get that question a lot and it seems like I'm just being coy when I say I don't know  but honestly I haven't counted them in a long time and I don't know.


----------



## catfish (Oct 14, 2016)

I don't know it's it's too much.... Here is a photo of a few draws in my parts cabinets. There are four cabinets. All are full....


----------



## bicycle larry (Oct 14, 2016)

catfish said:


> I don't know it's it's too much.... Here is a photo of a few draws in my parts cabinets. There are four cabinets. All are full....
> 
> View attachment 370615 View attachment 370616 View attachment 370617 View attachment 370618 View attachment 370620



 wow nothing but the best here!!!  from bicycle larry


----------



## syclesavage (Oct 15, 2016)

Hey Cat your a insane awesome collector right there fur sure


----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 15, 2016)

catfish said:


> I don't know it's it's too much.... Here is a photo of a few draws in my parts cabinets. There are four cabinets. All are full....
> 
> View attachment 370615 View attachment 370616 View attachment 370617 View attachment 370618 View attachment 370620




On the count of 3, everyone together now. 1.....2.....3! HOARDER!!!:eek:


----------



## Barkeep (Oct 15, 2016)

Catfish. Enough said.

Sent from my SM-G925T using Tapatalk


----------



## catfish (Oct 15, 2016)

Barkeep said:


> Catfish. Enough said.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925T using Tapatalk


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Oct 15, 2016)

catfish said:


> View attachment 370907



where all the good bicycle  part,s go.      ''O'' ya  catfish has them all lo lo lo lo


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Oct 15, 2016)

TR6SC said:


> Hi, my name is J, and I'm a Balloonaholic!



ya me to lo lo lo


----------



## cyclingday (Oct 15, 2016)

I don't call them hoarders.
I call them a good source.


----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 15, 2016)

cyclingday said:


> I don't call them hoarders.
> I call them a good source.



Only if they sell the items they hoard[emoji6]


----------



## Balloonatic (Oct 15, 2016)

TR6SC said:


> Hi, my name is J, and I'm a Balloonaholic!




Hi, my name is M, and I encouraged and enabled J to become a Balloonaholic... much of his disease is actually my fault.


----------

